# Rat breeders in the East Midlands



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anybody know of any good breeders in the East Midlands area?

Looking for somebody in the Nottingham/Peterborough/Leicester area preferably.

Many thanks.

:thumbup:


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

You can get a list of decent rat breeders by emailing [email protected]


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks a lot! :thumbup:


----------

